# Luthier / Guitar Repair In Oakville, Burlington?



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Can anyone recommend an acoustic setup person in these areas?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Freddies Frets in Niagara on the lake is all i have.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

There was a guy on the corner of New and Guelph line but he didn't make it past first impressions with me. He could be gone.
I use LC Guitar Repairs on the Hamilton Mountain (Upper Gage and Mohawk) Lynn shares space with Mountain Music. She is aces. 
There is (was) one idiot comment on her website from some dope that is so slanderous she should have sued. 
I've used her for setups, both acoustic and electric as well as preamp installs. 
She's pretty busy but turn around is normally under a week or 2


----------

